# Reco a resort in Whistler during Xmas



## gidat1 (Aug 26, 2007)

Hello:

Looking for a resort to trade in to which has a  very scenic views. I own Marriott and Sheraton SDO would like to put in exchange for it. Any suggestions regarding the area?

Phil


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 26, 2007)

Extremely hard trade at that time of year. I would have a backup plan or cash reservation if I was you.


----------



## BevL (Aug 26, 2007)

Assuming you're looking at Interval, that's a really tough exchange.  RCI has a much bigger timeshare presence with all the Whiskijack resorts.  Again, a cancellable rental might be a good thing.

Assuming you're talking Interval, Club Intrawest would be my first choice.  The Clock Tower is right in the village, so you're in the middle of the action, which means great for restaurants, etc., but probably a bit noisy at night.  Those are the only two that I'm familiar with - locations only as I've not stayed at either one.

Bev


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 26, 2007)

Your best option would be to rent one of those properties, and apply your rental proceeds against a rental in Whistler.

A good site for Whistler rentals is www.alluradirect.com.  Rental rates are often cheaper at Allura because they are a listing site only, not a property manager. Many of their properties are listed directly by property owners.   Those directl owner listings are often lower because with direct owner listings there is no commission charged by a rental agency and no GST.


----------



## eal (Aug 27, 2007)

I rented a one-bedroom unit in Whistler direct from the owners using www.alluradirect.com last March, and it worked out very well.  I even got a 10% discount on lift tickets as a perk for arranging accommodation with them.   

Expect to pay a premium for Christmas tho.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 27, 2007)

Getting into any II resort in Whistler is very tough. Many of the II resorts primarly trade with RCI and there are only a few which use II as their primary trade company.


----------



## gidat1 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Thanks for  the Info..*

Thanks for the info, I might have to look for other location to got to during that time.

Phil


----------



## eal (Aug 27, 2007)

You could try posting for a direct exchange in the tug classifieds


----------

